# Driver and car needed



## Moscowmail (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

New to this forum, in the process of setting two companies up in Dubai and one in AD, construction and an construction supply import company

My head office is in Russia so traveling to and from Dubai for a little while

Need a driver and car for short terms, for instance in Dubai from 9th to 19th and will need for 3 or 4 days full time, hate to pay the taxi rates, so would appreciate any help, numbers 

Cheers

Len


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM

try this Community portal for Carpoolers.


----------



## Moscowmail (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for this, I was really looking for a dedicated driver and car, but will have a look

Len


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Vienna Tourism offers a chauffeur service for 550 dhs per day (according to their brochure). 

Tel: +971 50 287 7992 or +971 4 268 8894


Alternatively, you can rent a car with driver from Hormuz Tourism. According to their brochure, they charge 650 - 1000 dhs for 5 hours, depending on the car requested. 

Tel:+971 4 228 0668 or +971 4 228 0663

HTH


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

*Can be arranged*



Moscowmail said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New to this forum, in the process of setting two companies up in Dubai and one in AD, construction and an construction supply import company
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am available for the dates you have mentioned, I would charge a 500 AED per day, if it is ok with you contact me at +971 55 8755909

Thanks


----------

